# GPS watch for race data



## tzink (May 6, 2015)

Anyone have experience using GPS watches? I crew on a race boat, and also sail my own cruiser. I want to use the watch on the race boat for my own benefit (boat's already fitted out with it's own electronics), and for my instrumentation on my boat.

I need the ability to set waypoints and select them quickly, and then I need four key pieces of information while navigating:
- distance to mark
- angle to mark (bearing to mark minus heading over ground)
- VMG
- boat speed over ground

The Quatix from garmin provides all of these except --amazingly -- angle to the mark. It's such a simple calculation from information it already provides, but it doesn't show it. It's hard to to the subtraction in my head while underway. The quatix is also the only garmin watch that doesn't sync with Garmin Connect cloud storage, so I can't share our track with the rest of the crew for post-race analysis. Dumb.

Anyone have another watch that provides all four pieces of info and syncs with cloud storage?


----------

